# Crochet projects...



## blueberry (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm working on a graphghan for my granddaughter, Bailey. Her mommy (my daughter) has a woodland/fox theme in her room. 

I also have in the works a crocheted Austrian sleigh blanket in a turquoise color way--I'll have to find a photo of it. It's for my daughter, Alexandria 

I'd love to see what everyone else is working on!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That is going to be so pretty. I'm sure your granddaughter will love it.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't know how to post pictures but i'm working on a granny square blanket at the moment


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Crocheting shawls for Christmas.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh please share how you get the shapes when crocheting. All I've been able to do is "line" stitch. I can use the different types of stitches; but have no idea how to get the shapes you have in your blanket and would like to know. Is it difficult?


----------

